# Another find



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 16, 2021)

Had a buddy call me about a big curly cherry log he had. Went and got it this morning. He also threw in a curly maple, plain maple and a couple sourwood logs. Couldn't get the other couple maples and the black birch he gave me. That's for next trip. Not as good as a @Mike1950 haul but I'm still happy. Can't wait to open up the curly cherry. Leaving in a bit for another load of the curly maple billets too.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2021)

sweet curl- I love curly cherry!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 16, 2021)

Hopefully its as good as I hope

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 16, 2021)

Great score!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 16, 2021)

Dontcha hate when you gotta stop playing in the woodyard to go deal with people... that stuff right there would be enough to start a vacation round my house!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 16, 2021)

Congrats! What a beautiful sight! And you are going back for more! Wow! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 16, 2021)

Definitely going back for more. He lets me know if he gets something cool I may want. Had one of his loggers ask if he wanted burls. So there may be another trip coming soon too.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 16, 2021)

If I'm able to make it to SWAT, some of that curly cherry may be seen in Texas!

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 16, 2021)

SCOORRE!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 16, 2021)

Merry Christmas to you Eric!! Lots of lumber there..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DWasson (Dec 16, 2021)

That's it, I gotta start looking for new friends!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 16, 2021)

Sweet score.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 16, 2021)

Picked up the curly maple. Will post a pic tomorrow when I go to unload.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 16, 2021)

Good friends like that are a true treasure! 

Wonderful score, now hurry up and get it cut so we can see some real eye candy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> If I'm able to make it to SWAT, some of that curly cherry may be seen in Texas!


watch out- I know from personal experience- those Texans can empty a truck faster than you can say Oh sh!t!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 16, 2021)

That would be a good thing. Don't wanna bring anything home


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 17, 2021)

This is after unloading 25 bookmatched sets. The bed of my truck was completely full.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 17, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> If I'm able to make it to SWAT, some of that curly cherry may be seen in Texas!


I could feel that in the air when I saw those logs. Discount Virginia cherry- oh boy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 17, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> watch out- I know from personal experience- those Texans can empty a truck faster than you can say Oh sh!t!!!!


Oh shut!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Arn213 (Dec 17, 2021)

That last set wants to come home to Brooklyn! Lol. Nice haul Eric!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 17, 2021)

@Arn213 
Arn from the words of the famous Bob Barker, it can be yours if the price is right!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 17, 2021)

Oh yeah, and all this is kiln dried

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 17, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Arn213
> Arn from the words of the famous Bob Barker, it can be yours if the price is right!


Well, need other contestants to play……..

Me wood enthusiast #1: One dollar…..
Eric (from the audience): ………………
Contestant wood hoarder #2 from Tennessee: ……. ………is there space left in my office? 
Contestant collector #3: I just need a small sample……….I mean can I phone a friend…….oops wrong show

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 17, 2021)

Let's keep it in Virginia Eric!

Great haul and some great friends you've got!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 17, 2021)

Contestant 3 says tennessee is a great place for maple like that. It would look great to fit little knives and pen kits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 17, 2021)

Contestant Maple Burl King #4 from Washington: Think I need more storage space for my wood!
Contestant Extraordinary Woodturning #5 from Alaska: I've got to stop buying because I'm moving!
Contestant Koa Wood & Other Exotics Collector #6 from Tennessee: Send 'em My Way

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 17, 2021)

Chuck that was golden! Forget playing “The Price is Right”…………..how about ”Whose Line is It Anyway”? ……..”Send ‘em my way”……..geez I wonder who could that be? 


Post 27 sounds like a sequel to “The Usual Suspects”!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 17, 2021)

Maybe you could auction them as a Woodbarter Fund raiser, taking out cost to ship & minimal handling to cover you.

@ripjack13 @Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 17, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Maybe you could auction them as a Woodbarter Fund raiser, taking out cost to ship & minimal handling to cover you.
> 
> @ripjack13 @Tony


PM coming


----------



## Rustburger (Dec 18, 2021)

Wow, nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Trob115 (Dec 18, 2021)

They would look even better in the back of your truck without that ugly Bammer sticker.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 20, 2021)

What are the rough dimensions Eric? Thank you!


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 20, 2021)

and the winner is.......




Exotics Collector #6

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 20, 2021)

Well I don't want to rub it in but....
Had a call this morning from a number I didn't recognize but I answered it and glad I did. It was a guy I had checked on the trout stream one day and got to talking. He told me he had something for me. I had to meet an officer I work with. He picked up a Oneida Dust Deputy I found on Craigslist for $20. When I stopped to see what he had for me, this is what I found...




Cherry burl about the size of a beach ball.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 20, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well I don't want to rub it in but....
> Had a call this morning from a number I didn't recognize but I answered it and glad I did. It was a guy I had checked on the trout stream one day and got to talking. He told me he had something for me. I had to meet an officer I work with. He picked up a Oneida Dust Deputy I found on Craigslist for $40. When I stopped to see what he had for me, this is what I found...
> View attachment 219674
> 
> Cherry burl about the size of a beach ball.


Ummm, yeah. Go away. I don't EVEN want to see this. I am at work.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 20, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well I don't want to rub it in but....
> Had a call this morning from a number I didn't recognize but I answered it and glad I did. It was a guy I had checked on the trout stream one day and got to talking. He told me he had something for me. I had to meet an officer I work with. He picked up a Oneida Dust Deputy I found on Craigslist for $40. When I stopped to see what he had for me, this is what I found...
> View attachment 219674
> 
> Cherry burl about the size of a beach ball.


You must be living right! Burls don't drop in everyones' laps! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 20, 2021)

I must be doing something right! Just lucky!!!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 21, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> You must be living right! Burls don't drop in everyones' laps! Congrats! Chuck


Good thing they don't cause that size could kill ya...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 21, 2021)

@Eric Rorabaugh are you my wood Santa this year?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 21, 2021)

^He is my Xmas Santa for sure


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 21, 2021)

That Santa deals with a lot....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 7, 2022)

Hey, how did I miss this thread! I've been under my rock for way tooo long!!

Make certain, you stop off in Middle TN on the way to SWAT. That way you'll get better mileage from Middle TN to TX!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 7, 2022)

Trob115 said:


> They would look even better in the back of your truck without that ugly Bammer sticker.


But that turkey feather is a nice touch though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 7, 2022)

@Mike Hill 
Next time we're sawing, I'm planning to get your 8x8x8 walnut with sapwood


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 7, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Mike Hill
> Next time we're sawing, I'm planning to get your 8x8x8 walnut with sapwood


Walnut goes well with curly cherry and curly maple!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 7, 2022)

Hmmm....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 7, 2022)

Those be purdy! But a little bigger maybe.


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 7, 2022)

@Mike Hill , I missed this thread as well. Honestly, glad I did back then. I would have just cried!!!!


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 7, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> @Mike Hill , I missed this thread as well. Honestly, glad I did back then. I would have just cried!!!!


I feel your pain!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 7, 2022)

Yea. The curly maple I get isn't big stuff. These are 5/4×2×5 1/2 scales, 1×1×5 1/2 pen blanks and 1 1/2 sq x 5 or 5 1/2 curly cherry.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 7, 2022)

I'd like to see the curly maple and curly cherry as a reel seat. Hint, hint someone. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 7, 2022)

@Eric Rorabaugh you’re a liar!!! You’re rubbing it in and you damn well know it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 7, 2022)

Lying about...???


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 7, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well I don't want to rub it in but....
> Had a call this morning from a number I didn't recognize but I answered it and glad I did. It was a guy I had checked on the trout stream one day and got to talking. He told me he had something for me. I had to meet an officer I work with. He picked up a Oneida Dust Deputy I found on Craigslist for $20. When I stopped to see what he had for me, this is what I found...
> View attachment 219674
> 
> Cherry burl about the size of a beach ball.


I didn’t realize this was from December, but you are definitely rubbing it in!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 7, 2022)

LMAO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

